# [gelöst] cron tut nicht was es soll

## Jean-Paul

Ich hab hier ein einfaches dcron laufen.

Was ich möchte ist, dass jede Stunde die Einträge in cron.hourly abgeabreitet werde.

Um zu testen ob dies auch geschied hab ich ein Script in cron.hourly eingetragen  *Quote:*   

> echo "crontest: $(date)" >> /tmp/crontest 2> /tmp/crontest.stderr

 

und als Ergebnis erhalte ich  *Quote:*   

> crontest: Sa 10. Nov 18:00:01 CET 2012
> 
> crontest: Sa 10. Nov 20:00:01 CET 2012
> 
> crontest: Sa 10. Nov 22:00:01 CET 2012

 

Das Script wird also alle zwei Stunden ausgeführt.

In der crontab hab ich folgendes stehen  *Quote:*   

> 0 * * * *       /usr/sbin/run-crons /etc/cron.hourly

 

Nach Recherche in Google und lesen unzähliger Seiten ist der crontab-Eintrag richtig.

Hat jemand eine Idee warum nur alle zwei Stunden ?

Jean-PaulLast edited by Jean-Paul on Sun Nov 18, 2012 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuam

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Hat jemand eine Idee warum nur alle zwei Stunden ?

 

Erste Idee: Laufen die Jobs länger als eine Stunde? Müsste man daran erkennen, dass kurz vor der ungeraden Stunden noch /usr/sbin/run-crons läuft.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Jean-Paul

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich bin einfach von falschen Voraussetzungen ausgegangen.

Die Distri die ich bisher genutzt hatte, verwendet eigene Scripts so dass das komplett Handling anders wird.

Die Lösung ist - ganz einfach - die vorgegebene /etc/crontab zu verwenden.

Dort müssen nur die Zeiten geändert werden und dann tut dcron auch was es soll.

Jean-Paul

----------

